# Alternate names for Blue Diamond?



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

Anybody know if there are others names for Blue Diamonds? (Neocaridina heteropoda/davidi var blue diamond). I've seen people talk about Blue Dream and Blue Velvet and they look very similar to my Blue Diamonds. Are they all the same thing? Thanks!!


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

I think...

Blue Velvets are light blue and transparent. 
http://www.shrimpfever.com/shop/livestock-shrimp/blue-velvet-shrimp/

Dream Blue are a darker blue but still transparent. 
http://shrimpwiki.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&path=60&product_id=122

Blue Diamonds are a dark blue (to almost black) and opaque.
http://www.shrimpfever.com/shop/livestock-shrimp/blue-diamond-neocaridina-male/


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

Common names are given by breeders, hobbyists, importers and stores. In the end they are all just blue but different shades. 
Exporters in Taiwan uses the name blue velvet, blue dream the most as these are the 2 major types.
Europeans use blue jelly quite often.
You can start breeding them and call them whatever you want like super blue jays!
HTH M2Cs


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

Ohh okay, thanks guys! So in the end it is a bit subjective, really.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

The name depends on what they came from. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

What they came from...other than Neocaridina davidi? I know that Blue Diamonds apparently came from Chocolates. Where did the other strains come from?


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

Neos mutate so much its nearly impossible to tell anymore as there is so much hearsay that goes on in the shrimp community across the world.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

emathieu55 said:


> What they came from...other than Neocaridina davidi? I know that Blue Diamonds apparently came from Chocolates. Where did the other strains come from?


Others come from carbon rili and red rili.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is what I was told and verified in my tanks,

Blue Diamond is from Chocolate line. Breed them you get Blue, Black, Chocolate, even Red (could be bloody mary).

Dream Blue is from the rili line as Matt mentioned. At least the one I got breed pretty true. I think at least 90% are very blue even at age of 2 weeks.


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the replies!


----------

